# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Yellow Monkey Dainichi JDKC

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*40* ekor Ginrin Karashi from Dainichi Koi Farm



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Oktober 2022.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 40 ekor Tosai Ginrin Karashi Dainichi Koi Farm kelahiran 2021



*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal 
*Rp. 4.500.000*,- kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir pada tanggal 16 Maret 2022* pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=4500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 4.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan berada di _Jakarta_
biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
perihal pembayaran
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*



*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 16 Oktober 2022 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *JDKC dan 2 senior KOI-S*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 180jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
Gold Prize Rp 20.000.000,-
Silver Prize Rp 15.000.000,-
Bronze Prize Rp 10.000.000,-

Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
1st Prize *6%*
2nd Prize *5%*
3rd Prize *4%*


*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 1 - 10_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 11 - 20_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 21 - 30_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 31 - 40_: Show










*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 1 - 10_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 11 - 20_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 21 - 30_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Yellow Monkey 31 - 40_: Show

----------


## Ferry Chandra

#bid 19=4500

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 40=4500

----------


## allicante

#bid 18=4500

----------


## Abuy09

#bid 18 4600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=4500
#bid 13=4500

----------


## Stephanie

#bid 16 = 4500

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=4800

----------


## yudione

#bid 16 = 4600

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 18=6000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 12=4600

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 16=4700

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 18=5000
#bid 19=4600

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=5100

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 18=5500

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 18 = 6800

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=7000

----------


## paulsihotang

#bid 19 = 4700

----------


## duttie

#bid 17=4500
#bid 19=4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=7500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 19=5500

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=7600

----------


## yudione

#bid 13=4600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=8000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 16=4800

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 17=4600

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=8200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=8500

----------


## duttie

#bid 17=4700
#bid 19=5600

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=8600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=9000
#bid 19=5700
#bid 4=4500

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 16=4900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 10=4500
#bid 13=4700
#bid 12=4700
#bid 17=4800
#bid 07=4500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 10=4600
#bid 17=4900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=4500
#bid 10=4700
#bid 17=5000

----------


## HANDOKO

#bid 17=5100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=5200
#bid 19=5800

----------


## yudione

#bid 3=4500
#bid 4=4600

----------


## Zone

#bid 16 = 5500

----------


## Cia

#bid 17=5500
#bid 19=6000

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=9100

----------


## duttie

#bid 17=5600
#bid 19=6100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=9200

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=9300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 32=4500

----------


## Tiny

#bid 12=5500

----------


## Tiny

#bid 17=5700

----------


## RaftelKoi

#bid 3 = 4600

----------


## Zone

#bid 12 =5800

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 12 = 6000

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 2=4500

----------


## duttie

#bid 17=5800

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 16=5600

----------


## Zone

#bid 16 = 6000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=10000

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 16=6500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 19=6500

----------


## Stephanie

#bid 14 =4500

----------


## Roy Alay

#bid 23=4500

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=4800

----------


## Cia

#bid 17=6000
#bid 19=7000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=10500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 28=4500
#bid 33=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 5=4500

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 19=8000

----------


## Agus Smg

#bid 33 = 4600

----------


## Tiny

#bid 4=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 19=8100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 37 = 4500
# bid 16 =6600
#bid 17= 6100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 16 = 6600

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 3=4700
#bid 9=4500
#bid 10=4800

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 16=6700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 36=4500

----------


## yudione

#bid 4=4800

----------


## yudione

#bid 14=4600

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 4=6000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 19=8500

----------


## Ferry Chandra

#bid 17=6200

----------


## wikian

#bid 17=6500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 39 = 4500

----------


## Cia

#bid 17=7000
#bid 19=9000

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 16=6800
#bid 19=9200

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 12=6500

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 16=7000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 14=4700

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 37=4800
#bid 40=4800
#bid 16=7200

----------


## yudione

#bid 4=6100

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 16=7500

----------


## wikian

#bid 17=7200

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=4900

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 13=4900

----------


## Robbi

#bid 13=5000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 23=4600

----------


## Yuen

#bid 23 = 4700

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 10=5000

----------


## wikian

#bid 22=4500

----------


## Tiny

#bid 4=7500

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=5100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 16=7600

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 16=8000

----------


## idung

#bid 4=8000

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 16=8500

----------


## idung

#bid 16=8000

----------


## yudione

#bid 4=7600
#bid 34=4500

----------


## idung

#bid 16=9000

----------


## idung

#bid 17=8000

----------


## idung

#bid 23=5000

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 16=9500

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 16=9700

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 16=10000

----------


## MrNobody

#bid 32=4600

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 13=5100

----------


## idung

#bid 16=15000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 34 = 4600
#bid 37 = 4900
#bid 39 = 4600

----------


## duttie

#bid 17=8100
#bid 19=9300

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 19=9500

----------


## duttie

#bid 19=9600

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 17=8500

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=5200

----------


## duttie

#bid 17=8600

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 13=5300

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 17 = 8100
#bid 19 = 9300
#bid 23 = 5100

----------


## Tiny

#bid 4=8100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 17 = 8200
#bid 19 = 9400
#bid 23 = 5200

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 19=10000

----------


## duttie

#bid 17 = 8500
#bid 19 = 9500

----------


## Jek

#bid 2=4800

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 10=5200

----------


## Tiny

#bid 17=8100

----------


## Tiny

#bid 17=8900

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 17=8100
#bid 19=9300
#bid 23=5200

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 02 = 4900

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 17=8100

----------


## duttie

#bid 17 = 9000
#bid 19 = 10100
#bid 13 = 5400

----------


## Yuen

#bid 39 = 4700

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 16=10000

----------


## wikian

#bid 17=8800

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=5300

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 17=10000

----------


## wikian

#bid 17=10000

----------


## wikian

#bid 17=10500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 2=5000
#bid 6=4500

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 19=10700

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 13=5500

----------


## Jek

#bid 2=5100

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 02 = 5200

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=10600

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 13=5600

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 17=11000

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 13=5700

----------


## idung

#bid 17=10000

----------


## idung

#bid 17=15000

----------


## damai 2021

# bid 10=5400

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 02=5300

----------


## arjunasuardana

#bid 2=5200

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 4=8500

----------


## duttie

#bid 19=11000

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=5800

----------


## idung

#bid 4=8500

----------


## Tiny

#bid 4=10000

----------


## superdewo88

#bid 14=4800

----------


## idung

#bid 23=5500

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 23=5300
#bid 10=5400

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 4=10500

----------


## Jek

#bid 2=5800

----------


## wikian

#bid 26=4500

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=5500

----------


## Tiny

#bid 4=15000

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 23=5600

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 12=7000

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 12=7000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 14=5000

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 13=6000

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 12=7500

----------


## Tiny

#bid 8=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 12=7500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=4700

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 02=5900

----------


## FYG

#bid 18=10600

----------


## idung

#bid 12=8000

----------


## FYG

#bid 18=11000

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 12=8300

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=11100

----------


## idung

#bid 23=6000

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 12=8500

----------


## idung

#bid 12=10000

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 12=10400

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 12=10500

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 23=6200

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 8=4800

----------


## arjunasuardana

#bid 6=4600

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 12=10900

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 2=5900

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 10=5600

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 12=11000

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=6100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=4900

----------


## idung

#bid 12=11000

----------


## Jek

#bid 2=6000

----------


## superdewo88

#bid 14=5100

----------


## Hightable

#bid 14=5200

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 8=5000

----------


## idung

#bid 12=15000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=5100

----------


## idung

#bid 23=7500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 8=5200

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 8=5200

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 8=5300

----------


## FYG

#bid 10=5700

----------


## FYG

#bid 13=6200

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 19=12000

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=5800

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 8=5500

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 8=5600

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 10=5900

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 8=5800

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=11200

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=11300

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 39=4800

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=6000

----------


## Yuen

#bid 39 = 4900

----------


## superdewo88

#bid 14=5300

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=6300
#bid 19=12100

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 13=6300

----------


## FYG

#bid 13 = 6500

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 10=6500

----------


## IvanKIF

#bid 19=12500

----------


## MGM

#bid 8=4900

----------


## MGM

#bid 8= 5900

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 8=8000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 39=5000

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=11500

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=6600
#bid 19=12600

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 5=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=5500

----------


## FYG

#bid 13= 6700

----------


## Yuen

#bid 39= 5200

----------


## Jasonalexander

#bid 7=4600

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 39=5300

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 40=4900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=4700

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 2=6100

----------


## Jasonalexander

#bid 5=4700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 32=4700

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 5=4800

----------


## Jasonalexander

#bid 7=4800

----------


## Jek

#bid 2=6300

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=6800

----------


## Yuen

#bid 39 = 5500

----------


## FYG

#bid 13=7000

----------


## Girin

#bid 19=12700
#bid 17=15100

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=7100

----------


## FYG

#bid 13 =7500

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=11600

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 39=5600

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 16=11700

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=11700

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=11800

----------


## Aji Garut

#bid 12=15100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=5000

----------


## Jasonalexander

#bid 5=4900

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 18=12000

----------


## briantc

#bid 32=4800

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 2=6400

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=12100

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 5=5000

----------


## idung

#bid 17=16000

----------


## Jasonalexander

#bid 7=5100

----------


## idung

#bid 12=16000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=12200

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=12300

----------


## yudione

#bid 34=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=12400

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=12500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=12600

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=12700

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 34= 4800

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=12800

----------


## yudione

#bid 34= 5000

----------


## alwins1110

#bid 8=8100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=12900

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=7600
#bid 19=12800

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=13000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 34=5100

----------


## Aji Garut

#bid 12=16100

----------


## yudione

#bid 34= 5200
#bid 37= 5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 32=5000

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=6600

----------


## Jasonalexander

#bid 5=5100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 34= 5500
#bid 37 =5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 33=4700

----------


## yudione

#bid 3= 4800
#bid 34= 5600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=13100

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=13200

----------


## idung

#bid 12=17000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 34=5700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=13300

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=13400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=13500

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 14=5600

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=13600

----------


## Bibo

#bid 36= 4600

----------


## Hightable

#bid 14=5700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=13700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 36=4700

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=13800

----------


## FYG

#bid 13=7700

----------


## Bibo

#bid 36= 4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=13900

----------


## frostbitez

rame juga disini

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=14000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=14100

Ampun om

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=14200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 36=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=14300

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=14500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=15000

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 9=4600

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 19=12900

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23=7600

----------


## pieth

*Sebentar lagi closed jika tidak ada bidder , jangan sampai lolos 
Happy Bidding*

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=7800
#bid 19=13000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 13=7800
> #bid 19=13000


Njutttttttttt

----------


## Girin

#bid 19=13000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 19=13100

----------


## idung

#bid 23=8000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23= 8100

----------


## Girin

#bid 19=15000

----------


## duttie

#bid 19=13100

----------


## Ajigrt

#bid 12=17100

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 16=15100

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 10=6700

----------


## Jek

#bid 2=6500

----------


## idung

#bid 12=18000 
#bid 16=16000
#bid 23=9000

----------


## Girin

#bid 13=7900

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 10=6800

----------


## idung

#bid 12=18000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23=9100

----------


## Yuen

#Bid 39 = 5600

----------


## Yuen

#Bid 39 = 5700

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 18=15100

----------


## idung

#bid 16=16000

----------


## idung

#bid 23=10000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23 =10100
#bid 39 = 6000

----------


## idung

#bid 23=11000

----------


## Yuen

#Bid 39 = 6500

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23= 11100

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=8000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 39= 6600

----------


## duttie

#bid 19=15100

----------


## Girin

#bid 19=16000

----------


## Yuen

#Bid 39 = 7000

----------


## idung

#bid 23=12000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23 = 12100
#bid 39 = 7100

----------


## Aminudin

#bid 23 = 12500

----------


## Aminudin

#bid 23 = 12500

----------


## idung

#bid 23=13000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 12= 13000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 16=16100
#bid 17=16100
#bid 12= 13100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 23=13100

----------


## idung

#bid 16=16500

----------


## idung

#bid 17=16500

----------


## idung

#bid 13=8100

----------


## Yuen

#Bid 25= 4500

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=8200

----------


## Zone

#bid 28 = 5000

----------


## idung

#bid 13=8500

----------


## Zone

#bid 40 = 5000

----------


## Ajigrt

#bid 12=18100

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 2=6600

----------


## herrydragon

> #bid 28 = 5000


Pagi om  :Bump2:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> #bid 40 = 5000


Masterr turun gunung

----------


## Aminudin

#bid 8=8200

----------


## pieth

> #bid 40 = 5000


Luar biasa , legend is bek

----------


## pieth

> #bid 8=8200


Halo koko , thank you for support

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 10=6900

----------


## Zone

> Masterr turun gunung





> Pagi om



Ud tidur2......

----------


## idung

#bid 12=19000

----------


## herrydragon

> Ud tidur2......


Huahahahhahaa

----------


## Aminudin

brasa di paragon,, di pangil. koko,,,koko....

----------


## pieth

> brasa di paragon,, di pangil. koko,,,koko....


Haaaahaaaahaaaa VVIP kohh

----------


## Aminudin

#bid 10=7000

----------


## idung

Ini yg bener, tidur2,

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=8600

----------


## idung

#bid 13=9000

----------


## duttie

#bid 13=9100

----------


## idung

#bid 13=10000

----------


## idung

#bid 23=13200

----------


## pieth

Ya sebentar lagiiiii

----------


## Aminudin

#bid 37= 5600

----------


## pieth

1.20 last bid

----------


## pieth

*CLOSED

Thanks for all participants , Good Luck and Happy Keeping ‼️*

----------


## Burger Prince

#Bid 37=5000

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 40=5100

----------


## idung

Zzzztt..,zzzzzttt 🥱

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## Monggalana

Kc ym 9

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor
21 diambil oleh om Dion
30 diambil oleh om Agus Suwito
29,38 diambil oleh om Rakhmad
20 diambil oleh om Ferry Bandung
31 diambil oleh om Ivan Madiun
11 diambil oleh om Surya Bonk



*

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 22 , 26 om Wikian

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
17/03 08:06:01
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 9,000,000.00
KYM Dainichi no 22 26
Ref 017080600842

----------


## pieth



----------


## pieth



----------


## pieth

IKAN 28 & 40

----------


## pieth



----------


## abe

Om itu masih ada yang kosong KC yellow monkey boleh ambil.
Sorry pas sibuk nggak bisa lihat grup

Kalo boleh mau no 1

----------


## pieth

> Om itu masih ada yang kosong KC yellow monkey boleh ambil.
> Sorry pas sibuk nggak bisa lihat grup
> 
> Kalo boleh mau no 1


Semua sudah sold out om abe

----------


## pieth

Ikan no. 19


Ikan no. 14


Ikan no. 5

----------


## pieth

ikan no 20

----------


## pieth

ikan no. 25

----------


## pieth

ikan no. 30

----------


## pieth

ikan no. 31

----------


## pieth

ikan no. 03

----------


## herrydragon

No 07 size 53cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 24 size 47cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 27 size 59cm

----------


## Hightable

No 14 size 61cm an Agung Bali

]


]

----------


## herrydragon

No 33 size 55cm

----------


## spionmobilkanan

No. 09 - 59cm

----------


## pieth

No 23 - 53cm

----------


## pieth

No 16 60cm

----------


## pieth

No 12 -52cm

----------


## pieth

No 17 - 55cm

----------


## pieth

no 13 - 55cm

----------


## pieth

No 3 - 52cm

----------


## pieth

No 32 - 53cm

----------


## pieth

No 19 - 58cm




No 20 - 54cm





No 21 - 54cm






No 4 - 51cm

----------


## pieth

No 26 - 57cm



No 22- 56cm

----------


## pieth

No 8 - 55cm




No 10 - 60cm




No 37 - 65cm

----------


## pieth

No 18 - 50cm




No 2 - 57cm

----------


## pieth

*Hasil Penjurian KC YM

Juri 1
Juara 1 No 2
Juara 2 No 8
Juara 3 No 13

Juri 2
Juara 1 No 2
Juara 2 No 8
Juara 3 No 13

Juri 3
Juara 1 No 2
Juara 2 No 8
Juara 3 No 13


Congratulation
Golden Prize Ikan No 2 (Tommy86)
Silver Prize Ikan No 8 (Aminudin)
Bronze Prize Ikan No 13 (Idung)*

----------

